# AM4-Mounting-Kit



## Tech (25. April 2018)

Hallo,
ist es noch möglich das kostenlose Kit für den Dark Rock Pro 3 zu bekommen? Ich finde dazu nichts auf der Homepage.
Gruß
Tech


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2018)

Ich würde einfach mal anrufen. Das geht schneller als über diese Plattform.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (26. April 2018)

Laut dem hier nicht mehr:
AM4 Mounting Kit von be quiet!


----------



## Tech (26. April 2018)

Anrufen war eine gute Idee. Mir wird ein Kit zugesandt. 

Danke für den Link, die Seite haben die gut versteckt oder ich sah mal wieder den Wald vor Bäumen nicht.

Top Service! Danke dafür be quiet


----------

